# Could someone make me a signature?



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 10, 2008)

Could someone make me a signature? If possible could you put in a metroid sprite and a ridley sprite.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Ridley sprites ripped by SemiJuggalo
Samus sprites ripped by Tommy Lee
Background didn't have a submitter.

Idea was Samus final smashing Ridley with your name in the beam.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> Ridley sprites ripped by SemiJuggalo
> Samus sprites ripped by Tommy Lee
> Background didn't have a submitter.
> 
> Idea was Samus final smashing Ridley with your name in the beam.


Make it bigger add his name to it and ask him what background he wants.Also give hime a few options like more than one I will go look for samus and ridley sprites if you would like to use them.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name is in it, it does have a background. One would think that me saying who ripped the sprites means I got them from somewhere, would it not?

I'll make it wider.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

I just found an amazing site for sprites.Giving him a choice.
Sprites for Samus
Sprites for Ridley

Shit loads of sprites.

My bad.Seems like the whole set is one picture.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 10, 2008)

wow
thanks
I'm fine with any backround
these are like the kind of sprites I looking for









You can use any sprites from here


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Heh, not very interested in NES sprites, perhaps somebody else will make it for you.


----------

